# Wtf...lol???



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

So...let me tell ya'll about my odd evening...:scratchhead:

This afternoon I decide I'm going to make beef stroganoff for dinner, I write down all the ingredients then go to do a quick balance check on the good ole online banking site (i don't do check registers thanks to technology) what to my surprise do I find? A negative balance!!!  Mind you I just made a deposit yesterday for approx $500. I move from the BB to the PC and get the full screenshot...hmm guess what? It's been moved to the "joint" acct which has been negative almost $400 since the DH decided not to deposit his checks there anymore (March) and I had been long depositing mine in my own acct (but forgot to "untie" it as overdraft to the joint)....sooooooo

I call the DH at work (sh*t!  I was almost at 2 WEEKS NC!) he works at a prison so I was hoping he wasn't busy as this was URGENT. Me, uh hey sorry to bother you but uh HUGE problem here. Proceed to tell him of the issue and let him know he needs to fix it PDQ as I'm broke and that check I'd deposited was to pay the remainder of my rent after the pending transactions cleared (in the midst of me having a full on breakdown, I've been really stressed lately and it's all come to a head) anyway he says he call back and hangs up. Finally he calls back and he's like alright I'll bring you a check for $400 gotta stop by my parents. 

Needless to say he stops by we have some conversation for almost 2 hours...and he's like oh btw I brought you some meat. WTF?!? :scratchhead: OK...he leaves says I'll call you (I'm like I'll believe that when the phone rings...prove me wrong) he says ok.

I go to the bank come back check the freezer....low and behold there's a huge roast, 4 lbs of hamburger and 2lbs of bacon in there :rofl: 

Strange. Uh, thanks for the meat?


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

The meat thing is pretty funny. I suppose he thought he was helping. I wonder if his parent were cleaning out their freezer...


----------



## Dark Angel (Jun 17, 2009)

ROFL! That's really funny. Thats the first time Ive really had a laugh in weeks. Thanks for sharing that!

It's a mans idea of a peace offering perhaps? How cavemanesq of him!

He brought you what HE would want.....or he had alot of extra meat..lol

I BRING YOU MEAT!!! (pounds chest):smthumbup:


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

My husband would have loved the meat...
must be a man thing.

you don't get flowers, you get bacon.. lol


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

He cave man, bring mastodon. 

Plus meat is more practical than flowers, plus probably more expensive. Certianly made you think... lol


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

LOL I have the pot roast stewing on low in the crock right now, a little carrots, onions, and potatoes. NUMMMMMY!


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

Call him up and ask for "og"


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Pardon me I'm extremely slow today ask him for "og" is that other goodies? LOL if so I'm in  I need some of those goodies (lol wow something's on MY mind), but I have a feeling its something else so do tell.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Rhea...MARRY ME! Crock cooking and things on your mind! Woohoo!


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Rhea: Where was the meat from? Seems like he got meat from somewhere...prison perhaps? Is that any possibility???


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Sandy,
LOL! It's not from the prison, that would scare me and I would NOT be cooking it let alone eating it. Besides I think all of their meat is "grey" not red lol...

The meat is from a butcher, not your normal grocery store stuff, well except the bacon. The roast (HUGE) very lean cut, in clear plastic special cut and ordered for his Dad. Had his father's name on the package, the hamburger as well. I think his parents bought a cow or a 1/2 or something. Good meat, good quality, I love meat from a butcher rather than a grocer. His parents always used to give us meat and they still give meat to him, I think since he was there they gave him some and he either ask for some to bring to me or his Dad gave him some for me. One of the two. 

Either way, very nice gesture, and very well appreciated as the freezer was uh...bare. I thanked him and also sent his parents an email thanking them for thinking of me. 

Still odd (considering the original reason he had to stop by) still makes me chuckle. But nice none the less.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Well, I was wondering... I was worried he lifted it from the prison....but they have GREY meat? Urgh! Disgusting! 

I think it was a wonderfully _cute_ gesture! :smthumbup: 

"_Me Chief Provid'em Meat_"  :allhail:

Kinda cool and romantic in a *testosterone* kinda way.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Something hot about a man with meat in his hand.... 

One more beer and things will really get funny....


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Snausages! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

LOL....so many comments...so little time. 

I wish I had some beer...:bunny:


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey, this is getting funnier by the minute at my house.....sorry, am a quick and silly drunk!  I think dh planned this, he leaves for a three week trip


----------



## Dark Angel (Jun 17, 2009)

I do!!!.....ugh..or at least I did

Sorry I didnt save you any....

*goes in search of more bevrages*


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Damn! I thought I had one hiding in the fridge...what a let down...back to my Dr. P. Good thing I'm one funny b*tch even when I'm sober


----------



## Dark Angel (Jun 17, 2009)

HA! I stole a heineken from my father.

Maybe living with my parents again after all these years isn't so bad after all


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Must ALWAYS have a stash!


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Rhea said:


> Damn! I thought I had one hiding in the fridge...what a let down...back to my Dr. P. Good thing I'm one funny b*tch even when I'm sober


:smthumbup:


----------



## Dark Angel (Jun 17, 2009)

Rhea said:


> Good thing I'm one funny b*tch even when I'm sober


ROFL..Thats rather amusing. A sense of humour is sooo important or life will just clobber you and leave you for dead.


----------

